# Two of my hobbies coming together....



## s1m0n (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Photography and watches.


Omega Speedmaster Pro.







Rolex Submariner Date.







Thanks for looking.

Simon


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2009)

A polarizing filter would cut the glare on the crystals,and would make the dials and hands show up much more clearly.


----------



## s1m0n (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Derrel.

Its hard because niether have anti reflective coating so any glare or light sourse reflects as you see.

I'll try a polarizing filter and see if it works.

Simon


----------

